# Discussion of new Directv DVR models to be done off site.



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

I understand why this decision was made but I think it is a mistake. I like this forum and I enjoy comming but I also will upgrade to the latest Direct TV equipment. I think you are doing a disservice to us and your advertisers by not allowing discussion of the new Direct TV PVR on this forum. You will lose many people when the new equipment arrives. Why not just allow discussion of the new PVR in this forum? 

Just because it is a TIVO community forum does not been it should not evolve. Is there still a Betamax forum? Technologies change and this place should grow with them.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The decision was made because this forum has more to do with DirecTV TiVos and it will lose a lot of discussion. But, the DBSTalk forum http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=65 has picked up a lot of interest. And, I suspect that the HiDef forum for the HR20-250 (?) will also grow there. http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=78 The DBSTalk forums are more generic with respect to PVRs.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I have gotten to the point that I don't really care either eay.

As Jim Said... dbstalk.com basically is now a 2nd home for me.. and a lot of others from around these parts.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> The decision was made because this forum has more to do with DirecTV TiVos and it will lose a lot of discussion. But, the DBSTalk forum http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=65 has picked up a lot of interest. And, I suspect that the HiDef forum for the HR20-250 (?) will also grow there. http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=78 The DBSTalk forums are more generic with respect to PVRs.


Hey, its your forum. But the poll is an overwhelming yes. What does it hurt?


----------



## marvod (Jan 7, 2000)

Should be discuss Dish network DVR's here as well?

I say no, stick to Tivo based boxes. It does say Tivo at the top of this page.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

trausch said:


> Hey, its your forum. But the poll is an overwhelming yes. What does it hurt?


The owner of this site made a decision to direct R15 discussion elsewhere. That decision has been made, and it is not up to us to change it. This is not a democracy. There have been multiple threads discussing the reasoning behind the decision.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

After all the DirecTV people are gone from this site, it will be a lot cheaper for them to run the servers. Of course with 85% less people reading the forum they might lose some ad revenue and change their minds.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> After all the DirecTV people are gone from this site, it will be a lot cheaper for them to run the servers. Of course with 85% less people reading the forum they might lose some ad revenue and change their minds.


I agree. As much as I love my TIVO (and it is way better than the R15) history has shown that often the innovator of a new technology does not survive and/or the best technology may not always win out (Betamax VS VHS).  The best evidence of this is TIVOs stock proce and persistant rumors of TIVO bankruptcy.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The sky is falling! The sky is falling!

TiVo will survive without DirectTV. They will have an infinitely superior product soon. TC will survive without R15 users, there will likely be both CableCard and Comcast users on the Board, and Directivos will not instantly disappear. You can make up numbers like 85% of users and presuppose that eventually all DirecTv users will be gone, but that is not fact. It is a fact that this is _TiVo_community.com, it is a fact that TiVo allows this site to use it's trademark, and that if they wanted, they could prevent use of their trademark. It is a fact that TiVo asked David to limit R15 discussion, and David abliged.

Without TiVo, this would not be TiVoCommunity. This is not a DirecTV site, and this forum is all the much better for it.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

SullyND said:


> The sky is falling! The sky is falling!
> 
> TiVo will survive without DirectTV. They will have an infinitely superior product soon. TC will survive without R15 users, there will likely be both CableCard and Comcast users on the Board, and Directivos will not instantly disappear. You can make up numbers like 85% of users and presuppose that eventually all DirecTv users will be gone, but that is not fact. It is a fact that this is _TiVo_community.com, it is a fact that TiVo allows this site to use it's trademark, and that if they wanted, they could prevent use of their trademark. It is a fact that TiVo asked David to limit R15 discussion, and David abliged.
> 
> Without TiVo, this would not be TiVoCommunity. This is not a DirecTV site, and this forum is all the much better for it.


Freedom of Speech? Discrimination against non Tivo PVRs? Will you buy any of those arguments?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Sorry, this isn't really up for a vote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is the *TiVo* Community Forum. It is for discussing TiVo. Anything non-TiVo related belongs either in the "off topic" section or on another forum. Period!

Dan


----------

